# just was wondering if you can give a dog human calcium supplements



## curiousquestions (Apr 21, 2011)

i was wondering if you can give a dog human calcium supplements if they needed them and if they couldn't get enough even from a high quality dog food like taste of the wild because they have a health issue. what would the dosing be?


----------



## Puddin's Training Tips (Apr 9, 2011)

One book I read on dog nutrition says that a lot of kibble products have more than enough calcium. I don't know specifically about TOTW.
At least one book I read says that human supps are okay if you are feeding your dog whole food (not dog food). Other good choices are bone meal and calcium dyphosphate.

Just to be safe, it would probably be best to check with your vet. Even if the suppliment is safe, you are going to need to know the right amount
A great book on nutrition:
Dr. Pitcairn's New Complete Guide to Natural Health for Dogs and Cats: http://amzn.to/dGLbkk

Others
Food Pets Die For http://amzn.to/hqKnOw
Not Fit for a Dog http://amzn.to/e7i6oV


----------



## curiousquestions (Apr 21, 2011)

thank you very much. very good response. i really appreciate your input.


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

I would definitely ask your vet. Isnt it calcium that causes kidney stones if taken too much of? I could be wrong, but I think it's calcium? I'd call and ask, just to be safe.


----------



## lisak_87 (Mar 23, 2011)

Labmom4 said:


> I would definitely ask your vet. Isnt it calcium that causes kidney stones if taken too much of? I could be wrong, but I think it's calcium? I'd call and ask, just to be safe.


Yes it is.


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

Before messing with Ca supplementation, you need to also know the phosphorous levels. Ca/P go together and must balance with each other. Ask your vet about how to calculate the ratio on your dog food. 

If your dog has a health issue requiring Ca supplementation then you need to know how much. 

Last but not least, I believe vitamin D is rquired for Ca to be absorbed and utilized.

*Puddin'* It is Calcium pyrophosphate with a formula of Ca2O7P2 *OR* it is Calcium Phosphate Ca3(PO4)2
Calcium has a charge of +2 and Phosphate has a charge of -3 so you cannot make it work electrically as calcium diphosphate.... 

Calcium Phosphate is actually tri calcium phosphate if you want to get technical and all.....


----------



## lisak_87 (Mar 23, 2011)

Elana55 said:


> Before messing with Ca supplementation, you need to also know the phosphorous levels. Ca/P go together and must balance with each other. Ask your vet about how to calculate the ratio on your dog food.
> 
> If your dog has a health issue requiring Ca supplementation then you need to know how much.
> 
> Last but not least, I believe vitamin D is rquired for Ca to be absorbed and utilized.


Yes, it is.


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

Elana55 said:


> Before messing with Ca supplementation, you need to also know the phosphorous levels. Ca/P go together and must balance with each other. Ask your vet about how to calculate the ratio on your dog food.
> 
> If your dog has a health issue requiring Ca supplementation then you need to know how much.
> 
> ...


Oh that made my brain hurt!


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Calcium supplementation can lead to all kinds of problems, some of them very serious. Please talk to your vet about whether your dog actually needs it.


----------

